# Legality Issues



## melvin.carrion (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm from Puerto Rico I got a 6 weeks old hedgie and I tried to find information about whether the hedgehogs are illegal in Puerto Rico. But I have not found anything that is illegal or legal. Nobody knows any information about its legality?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You can try checking with your country's agricultural department. You'll also want to get your new baby checked by a vet. Call vets and find one with hedgehog experience. They will be able to tell you right away whether it is legal or not.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do a search on here for Puerto Rico. There are a few people there that have hedgehogs and you can ask them.


----------

